# KS RTA



## Alex (30/3/15)

http://holylandmods.com/product/ks-rta/

*KS RTA*
*KS RTA* – revolutionary rebuildable tank atomozer!







Material: *303 Stainless Steel* with *Polycarbonate* tube*Capacity: 7 ml bevel version, 8 ml flat version
Height: 31 mm (not including 510 connector)
Length: 34 mm
Width: 22 mm
Posts Height: 9 mm
Distance Between Posts: 8.5 mm
Airflow Tube Height: 5 mm
Chimney Inside Diameter: 4.6 mm
Airflow Hole Diameter: 2.5 mm
Weight: 56 g






















































































*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dekardy (30/3/15)

Now THIS is something I would be interested in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/3/15)

Interesting looking thingy...

Almost reminds me of a motorbikes petrol tank and cap.

But I like the look, wouldnt mind having one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

Interesting concept @Alex - looks like a vape Jerry Can to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Valesidecc (30/3/15)

I quite like that. Wonder what the retail will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (30/3/15)

I nominate @Alex for the group buy administrator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (30/3/15)

Hey all 

This is made in Israel  

"
*About*


Holy Land Mods Team

Holy Land Mods is a team of modders from Israel. We are designing and producing original and quilting devices for vaping. Our devices are manufactured using a precise machine tools (CNC).
Producing devices is not our main job, it’s our hobby. So our prices are affordable for all vapers. We hope that everyone who bought our devices will be delight and stay our customer.

Have a pleasurable vaping friends."


@Silver and @Rob Fisher You guys need to make a plan  Maby ask the Rabbi to import these for us lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Holy Moly !

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/3/15)

Control liquid by Kayfun 4 drip tip? 

Wonder if its spin off on the big dripper ... either way looks like some effort went into this.


----------



## JakesSA (30/3/15)

Interestingly Israel intends to ban electronic cigarettes soon http://www.timesofisrael.com/health-ministry-moves-to-ban-electronic-cigarettes/ so if you want one maybe grab it quick ..


----------



## Dirge (30/3/15)

johan said:


> Interesting concept @Alex - looks like a vape Jerry Can to me.



Very first thought I had when looking at the images. The Jerry Can RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/3/15)

Looks interesting, might be a perfect fit for the istick20w shape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/3/15)

Pity about the PC tank though, I'd hate to crack that with a juice..... 

Looks really good though, like a little lawnmower, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (31/3/15)

@Alex just awesome. Might get myself a boks mod just for this atty !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (31/3/15)

really interesting


----------

